
How can I get marketing experience? - wnbmt
I&#x27;m a full time software developer that REALLY wants to learn marketing. How can I do this?<p>I can&#x27;t really quit my job, and I don&#x27;t want to come up and build a crappy product idea to peddle on the internet. My ideal situation would be to help out a growth team on the side. Would this be a viable option?
======
CyberFonic
Marketing what? Real estate? Software? websites? Each requires a different
approach, etc.

In my experience, you could benefit from reading a solid textbook on the
topic. But more importantly you need some sales experience - I mean direct
person to person stuff, that is where you get immediate feedback on your
pitch, etc. Sales experience in turn gives you an understanding of how
marketing supports sales. What many people call marketing is nothing more than
a shotgun approach to advertising.

------
Gaessaki
Perhaps your company has some open evangelism/developer advocate positions you
can consider? The job description varies from company to company, but at my
last gig it typically meant being a technical person working hand in hand with
the marketing team. Some of the evangelists on our team later moved onto their
desired role as marketing managers.

------
nmerouze
You don't have to create an application, your product could be a book. IMO it
is easier to make and to promote.

I've read a book I really like called "Marketing for Developers":
[http://devmarketing.xyz](http://devmarketing.xyz)

~~~
wnbmt
Appreciate the response!

True. Writing an eBook is a lot easier than software.

But what I really want to do is help out an already established website with
existing traffic. Rather than build my own from scratch.

~~~
nmerouze
I don't see how you could work with a growth team on the side but if you are
searching for a website with existing traffic maybe you could do marketing for
a popular open-source project you like. It's not the ideal solution you
described but it would allow you to learn marketing, even if it's by yourself.
And you won't even have to make a product.

~~~
wnbmt
Wow, that's actually not a bad idea! Maybe I'll reach out to open source teams
and hopefully help them get more downloads/traffic.

